# O světě v kapce vody a lidech, co jsou jí drahý



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
určitě je to hloupé ale nějak nedokážu rozumět té větě:
Mluví o ženě, která myslela jenom sama o sebe a vůbec se o ničem jineho se zajímala. - Celej svět si zamknula do těch několika lidí. A ještě by k tomu určitě přidala nějakou svoji sentenci. O světě v kapce vody a lidech, co jsou jí drahý, tak o co jinýho se starat.-
To, co není mi jasné, je jak se ta věta připojí k ostatním. Můžete mi pomoci?
Děkuju moc


----------



## texpert

Tak mě to připadá celkem jasné, i když tvůj dotaz mi zrovna jasný není  Ptáš se na gramatiku nebo význam?


----------



## parolearruffate

- a lidech - to je lokal, čemu se to připojuje? Nějak vidím tu druhou větou oddělenou z ostatního.


----------



## texpert

Mluvit o ... *světě v kapce vody *+ *jí drahých lidech *(lidech, které má je ráda) - lokal + lidé + atribut.. 

Odpovídám na správnou otázku?

txp


----------



## werrr

Dva souřadně spojené předměty mohou sdílet jednu předložku. V případě rozvitých předmětů je ale stylisticky vhodnější předložku zopakovat:

o světě a lidech = o světě a o lidech

o světě v kapce vody a lidech, co jsou jí drahý = o světě v kapce vody a o lidech, co jsou jí drahý


----------



## parolearruffate

Skvělý! Děkuju... tušila jsem, že je to takhle ale chtěla jsem si být jistá!
Diky moc moc


----------



## parolearruffate

Ted mě napadne, jestli věta - lidech, co jsou jí drahý - nemohla by souviset s předložkou -v -: O světě v kapce vody a v lidech, co jsou jí drahý: že celý svět je v kapce vody a v lidech, co jsou jí drahý... Co myslíte?


----------



## texpert

I'd never think of such a thing. Klidně by to tak mohlo být. Nicméně sázím 10:1, že to tak není.


----------



## winpoj

Souhlasím. Mluvnicky by to tak být mohlo, ale významově se mi to nezdá. Ten "svět v kapce vody" působí jako hotový významový celek. Těžko si dovedu představit, co by to bylo za entitu - "svět v kapce vody a v lidech, co jsou jí drahý".


----------



## texpert

Ledaže by ten svět byl v kapce vody a kapka ve (více) lidech. V surrealismu je ovšem možné vše.


----------



## werrr

Výklad by to byl absurdní, ale mluvnicky správný. Právě proto je vhodné v takovýchto případech předložku zopakovat, nebo alespoň přehodit slovosled.


----------



## parolearruffate

Já jsem jenom myslela, že ty pár lidí, co jsou jí drahy, byli její světem. Sentence řiká že svět je v kapce vody, a pro ní svět je v těch lidech, co jsou jí drahý, pravě proto se o nic jiného nezajímá. Možná ale jenom všechno zapletu. :-(


----------



## texpert

Zapleto! _Těch pár lidí_ bylo asi vážně celým_ jejím světem_. Taky asi ráda používala metafory typu _svět v kapce vody_. Ale co k tomu říká sentence a co k tomu říká parolearrufate, už bych nepřekládal a nechal na nich.


----------



## Mišo

Já myslím, že to parolearruffate zbytečně nechtěně zamotala. Ale zas ne až tak na škodu. 
Každopádně, pravděpodobně málokdo z nás by se tady zastavil s podobnou otázkou.


----------



## texpert

Nikdy bych na něco takového nepřišel, a to mě tady právě baví. Například vznik nových slov: _zapletu_ = zamotám + popletu. Člověk bere svůj jazyk jako hotovou věc, ale on je to vlastně soubor nahodilostí. Každý z venku, kdo se jej snaží rozlousknout, ve mně vyvolává hluboký obdiv a zároveň údiv. Takže _obúdiv_


----------

